# 2014 Mini Paceman Navigation Code Issue



## bella4k (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello, I just bought 2014 Mini Cooper S Paceman I am having issue navigation keep asking enter navigation activation code. Mini Dealer provided me the code it does not work. Can someone help me. Thanks


----------

